# Watch strap spacers, are these available?



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

I am awaiting a Vostok coming which has a 22mm lug width and ive read the strap that comes with it is very short.

I have a few really nice leather straps but they are nearly all 20mm and a couple of 18mm so I have an eye on a 22mm for the Vostok but then this occured to me:

If you could buy small alloy 'donuts' you could slide at the end of the spring pins you could neatly use smaller straps on a bigger lug width within reason, 18mm on 20mm lug, 20mm on 22mm lug etc.

This could even become a colour coding decoration, different metals, different colours, even movement jewels could be used.

I know you can do the original james bond nato thing with a space each side but it looks unprofessional, cant believe for all the gadgets he gets they couldnt supply him with a correct watch strap size.

Should I market this idea and make my millions or is something like this available?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Or you just use the correct size strap/bracelet. :mad0218:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

It's hard enough getting the spring bars to engage, without adding a couple of fiddly bits that will shoot off and disappear into the carpet. How about ironing the ends of the strap, to squash it out that extra 2mm?


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Yeah I'm in agreement with Rotundus, just can't see this looking anything but awful even if such a thing does exist. Straps can be had relatively cheaply so I'm sure you'll find a great pairing for your Vostok.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Dilly

I've done the spacer thing with the leather "plugs" that are left over when using a punch. Use the punch first make the small hole for the spring bar, then centralize the larger punch over the small hole and you've got a perfect flexible spacer that is easy to fit.

Use one of these.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

ah so im not completly mental then.

any pics of a watch with said leather donuts?

Thanks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Dilly said:


> ah so im not completly mental then.
> 
> any pics of a watch with said leather donuts?
> 
> Thanks


 Here, I've just (roughly) made a couple up. The lug width is 22mm with an 18mm strap fitted. To colour the spacers dip them in molten shoe polish.


----------



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Bravo WRENCH, brilliant.

Remember those elastic bracelets as kids that the ice cream van would sell and you could bight off the little candy donuts as you wanted and leave a sticky mess round your wrist. I reckon a couple of them each side of the watch and a para cord strap on a tool watch would be the perfect survival tool. :thumbsup:

all good fun.

cheers


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Thats minted Wrench. My first thought was using small washers for screws/bolts. They could be superglued tight. They would rust though


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Just buy the right size you nutters :laugh:


----------

